# Eastern bike?



## VALO (23. März 2009)

Hallo 
Bin neu in der scene und will mir jetzt mein erstes bike kaufen.
also ich habe mir sagen lassen das ich mit nem easternbike nich viel falsch machen kann da sie nich grade sehr teuer sind und sich gut fahren sollen.

nunja ich überlege zwischen dem *Shovelhead  2009* und *Element  2009 ich möchte mit den bmx haütsächlich park fahren und ab und zu mal bisschen dirt´s springen.

so nun würde ich gerne mal eure meinung hören was ich mir empfelen würdet, können auch andere marken oder typen sein schlagt mich einfach mal was von was ihr so nehmen würdet.
preislich hatte ich mir erstmal ein  max von 500

achja bevor ich es vergesse ich bin nich grade der kleinse bin ungefähr 1,90 Meter groß

mfg Tobi
*


----------



## gmozi (23. März 2009)

Ohje ... mit der Größe wirst Du die meisten Kompletträder vergessen können, denn da solltest Du mindestens ne 21er Länge fahren. Die gibts aber eher selten, afaik.

Das WTP Thrust wäre eine gute Entscheidung. 21er TT und 8.25" Lenker. Da freut sich Dein Rücken enorm drüber.

Besser aber wohl auch teurer wäre das WTP Envy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. März 2009)

N Freund ist 1.98 und fährt 21" ohne Probleme, also müsste das in etwa passen. Welches Rad gut ist, siehst du im oben angepinnten Thread fürEinstiegsräder . Da steht auch wirklich alles drin. Gmozi hatte ja schon angesprochen, dass ein WTP bereits einen 8,25" hohen Lenker hat. Ein relativ hoher Lenker mind. 8" ist bei deiner Größe schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## VALO (23. März 2009)

also muss ich unbedinkt drauf achten das ich mir eins mit 21"TT kaufe.
obwohl ich bis jetzt nur zwei gesehen hab mit som rahmen WTP Envy was mir aber echt bissel zu teuer is. wie is das den mit dem Eastern Jane 09 kostet zwar mehr als ich mir vorgenommen hatte aber das werd ich den bestimmt noch hinbekommen
danke für eure schnellen antworten


----------



## gmozi (23. März 2009)

Nimm lieber das Thrust, und leg die Differenz zum Jane einfach bei Seite. Eventuell für bessere Bremsbeläge ( durchsichtige ) oder Plastpedale.


----------



## qam (23. März 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber könnte man beim Preis vom Envy nicht schon langsam über selber bauen nachdenken?


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2009)

könnte man aber er will doch nicht so viel geld ausgeben.


----------



## VALO (23. März 2009)

hmm gut frage ^^

so ich habe heute ein ich glaub gutes angebot bekommen von einem 2rad hÃ¤ndler bei uns iner stadt er wÃ¼rde mir das eastern Jane 09 fÃ¼r 539,95â¬ verkaufen aber auch nur in der weiss-roten ausfÃ¼rung was haltet ihr davon is das ein guter preis?

mfg Tobi


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2009)

nimm das thrust.


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Nimm lieber das Thrust, und leg die Differenz zum Jane einfach bei Seite. Eventuell für bessere Bremsbeläge ( durchsichtige ) oder Plastpedale.


 
Das Eastern Jane hat schon Soft Brake Pads dran und die Eastern Plastik pedalen sind auch schon dran da muss man nichts beiseite legen.

das Jane mit 21" Oberrohr würde von der Größe schon sehr gut passen, ich bin selber 1,93m und würde nie einen Rahmen unter 21" fahren.
Einen Lenker mit über 8" hat das Jane auch noch


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

VALO schrieb:


> hmm gut frage ^^
> 
> so ich habe heute ein ich glaub gutes angebot bekommen von einem 2rad händler bei uns iner stadt er würde mir das eastern Jane 09 für 539,95 verkaufen aber auch nur in der weiss-roten ausfürung was haltet ihr davon is das ein guter preis?
> 
> mfg Tobi


 
ein sehr sehr guter Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VALO (24. März 2009)

ja und da ich jetzt schonmal weis das es sozusagen die einzigsten kommplet bikes sind die so in frage kommen werde ich die tage nochmal zum laden und fragen was er noch machen kann oder ob er sonst noch ne möglichkeit hat in dem preisraum  
dann werde ich mir wohl zum wochenende endlich eins kaufen.
danke nochmal für eure antworten und hilfe


----------



## RISE (24. März 2009)

Also das Eastern Jane war und ist ordentlich für ein Komplettrad. Damit würdest du nichts falsch machen. Ob nun die Farbe so super ist, musst letztendlich du entscheiden, aber zur Not kann man ja selbst lackieren. 
Das WTP Trust ist übrigens auch ganz gut, das hat ein Freund und der hat in etwas über einem Jahr nur den Lenker getauscht. Mit den Eastern Kompletträdern hab ich keine erfahrung, aber hatte 2 1/2 Jahre einen Eastern Rahmen und der war super, vor allem die Vearbeitung (Schweißnähte waren wesentlich besser als bei meinem United) und auch die Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## gmozi (24. März 2009)

G&SDistribution schrieb:


> Das Eastern Jane hat schon Soft Brake Pads dran und die Eastern Plastik pedalen sind auch schon dran da muss man nichts beiseite legen.
> 
> das Jane mit 21" Oberrohr würde von der Größe schon sehr gut passen, ich bin selber 1,93m und würde nie einen Rahmen unter 21" fahren.
> Einen Lenker mit über 8" hat das Jane auch noch



Die Eastern Plastos sind imo ziemlich bescheiden, ums mal gesittet auszudrücken ...
Sogenannte "Softpads" haben ja angebliche fast alle Kompletträder.
*Bremsschuhe: Tektro Soft Compound * sind sogar ziemlich schlecht.
Leider hat das Thrust diese auch ... 


WTP Thrust + Neue Beläge + Plastpedalos = 560 

Also immer noch 70  Differenz zum Jane, die man dann zur Seite legen kann.


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Die Eastern Plastos sind imo ziemlich bescheiden, ums mal gesittet auszudrÃ¼cken ...
> Sogenannte "Softpads" haben ja angebliche fast alle KomplettrÃ¤der.
> *Bremsschuhe: Tektro Soft Compound *sind sogar ziemlich schlecht.
> Leider hat das Thrust diese auch ...
> ...


 
Soft BremsbelÃ¤ge haben nicht wirklich alle Anbieter. Und die Eastern Plastik Pedalen sind min. genauso gut wie andere auch. Kunststoff bleibt Kunststoff.


----------



## gmozi (24. März 2009)

G&SDistribution schrieb:


> *Soft Bremsbeläge haben nicht wirklich alle Anbieter*. Und die Eastern Plastik Pedalen sind min. genauso gut wie andere auch. *Kunststoff bleibt Kunststoff*.





Eben drum hab ich auch "fast alle" geschrieben. Trotzdem sind diese Beläge im Vergleich zu Koolstop oder Baradine ziemlicher Mist.

Natürlich bleibt Kunststoff Kunststoff, allerdings gibt es da ganz sicher Unterschiede im Bereich Grip, Haltbarkeit und Aussehen ( was relativ ist ).

Das Jane ist natürlich kein schlechtes Rad, ich bin aber der Meinung, dass man mit einem Thrust + Upgrades besser bedient ist, da man 70  spart  und in keiner Weise ein schlechteres Rad sein Eigen nennt.


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Eben drum hab ich auch "fast alle" geschrieben. Trotzdem sind diese Beläge im Vergleich zu Koolstop oder Baradine ziemlicher Mist.
> 
> Natürlich bleibt Kunststoff Kunststoff, allerdings gibt es da ganz sicher Unterschiede im Bereich Grip, Haltbarkeit und Aussehen ( was relativ ist ).
> 
> Das Jane ist natürlich kein schlechtes Rad, ich bin aber der Meinung, dass man mit einem Thrust + Upgrades besser bedient ist, da man 70  spart und in keiner Weise ein schlechteres Rad sein Eigen nennt.


 
Der Preisunterschied kommt ja auch nicht von irgendwo her...
schraubbare Bremssockel, 
RHD/LHD Cassetten Nabe, 
integrierte Kettenspanner, 
Heattreated Kurbel, 
eigener Vorbau umd die wichtigsten zu nennen als so ganz kann man die beiden Räder nicht vergeleichen dafür ist das Thrust ja auch günstiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VALO (24. März 2009)

so ich war eben grade mal zum 2radhandel gefahren und habe nachgefragt wie das is mit dem rad (WTP Thrust) und ja er wÃ¼rd mir das bike fÃ¼r 500â¬ glat verkaufen.

@gmozi an was fÃ¼r belÃ¤ge solte ich mich den da so halten fÃ¼r das WTP-Thrust? hab echt noch nich so die ahnung von den ganzen guten sachen

mfg Tobias


----------



## gmozi (24. März 2009)

Entweder lachsfarbene Koolstop, oder die durchsichtigen Trialbeläge

Die durchsichtigen haben die *beste* Bremswirkung, und schonen die Felge auch am meisten. Bremsen aber bei Nässe quasi gar nicht mehr und quietschen 

Die Lachs Bremsen auch ganz gut und quietschen fast genauso ... bin ich aber noch nie selbst länger gefahren.


----------



## Stirni (24. März 2009)

G&SDistribution schrieb:


> Kunststoff bleibt Kunststoff.



allein für den satz würden sämtliche Kunststoffformgeber mit Industriemeister dir die scheiß pedalen um die ohren pfeffern.


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> allein für den satz würden sämtliche Kunststoffformgeber mit Industriemeister dir die scheiß pedalen um die ohren pfeffern.


 
da hast Du wohl recht..

ich hätte besser sagen sollen das Kunstoff der Pedalen bleibt Kunststoff so wie es ist... da fast alle Pedalen vom gleichen Hersteller Wellgo kommen. Das Kunststoff nicht gleich Kunststoff setzze ich mal als bekannt vorraus


----------



## _coco_ (24. März 2009)

Betrifft nun nicht den Thread hier, aber Eastern 
Wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen.
Hat wer Erfahrungen von euch mit dem Eastern Bikes Nitrous Bar?
Taugt der ? Oder ist der eher bekannt als schnell-brecher oder sonst was?
Grüße


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Betrifft nun nicht den Thread hier, aber Eastern
> Wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen.
> Hat wer Erfahrungen von euch mit dem Eastern Bikes Nitrous Bar?
> Taugt der ? Oder ist der eher bekannt als schnell-brecher oder sonst was?
> Grüße


 
Ist ein günstiger CroMo Lenker Heattreated eher was für Beginner oder jüngere Fahrer, für gehobene Ansprüche den Ultra Light oder Wonderyear Bar nehmen


----------



## gmozi (24. März 2009)

Also auf der Eastern Page steht nichts von Wärmebehandlung bei dem Teil. Nur 100% Cromo ...


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Also auf der Eastern Page steht nichts von Wärmebehandlung bei dem Teil. Nur 100% Cromo ...


 
Im Druck-Katalog steht Heattreated,


----------



## gmozi (24. März 2009)

Stimmt, bei Euch im Händler Shop stehts auch so. Witzig


----------



## G&SDistribution (24. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Euch im Händler Shop stehts auch so. Witzig


 
ich meinte den Eastern Druck Katalog nicht unseren Hauptkatalog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

